# Foundation RANT! UGH!



## xShine (Oct 29, 2015)

I've been looking for some new foundation to try out, especially something full coverage to wear when I go out.

I swear I have wasted money on so much foundation! I think I am NC45. I had originally got matched at NC50, but it's too dark. However, it is sooooo damn hard finding a foundation that works for me. I know I have yellow undertones but everything yellow isn't yellow enough, or if it is, it's not meant for my deep brown skin. I've heard of "golden" undertones but I don't exactly know what that is. I might be neutral but I'm not sure.

Revlon Colorstay C/O in Caramel - a tad too orange, but an Ok fit.
Sacha Cosmetics Second Skin - Perfect Honey is too light and Cocoa Beige is too dark and red
Urban Decay Naked Skin - 9.0 is soooo ashy and 10.0 is too dark and too red,
Becca Ultimate Creme Foundation in Tobacco - It's the closest shade besides Revlon so far, but it's still a tad off. The coloring is a bit too orange I think.
Estee Lauder Double Wear - 5w2 Rich Caramel - shows up red against my very yellow chest and neck.

I guess that's not TOO many foundations but I think I'm probably gonna have to mix foundations for the rest of my life LOL And everything shows up too red or orange Does anyone else have this problem? I just need someone that can relate to me! Also, let's talk undertone and color.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 30, 2015)

I am just gonna throw some stuff out there (not sure where you are geographically, but it's a shot):  Have you tried RCMA Shinto 4? Black Opal Truly Topaz? ELDW 5W1 Bronze? ELDW Light Intensity 5? Any of the Ben Nye formulations (this might be a little more difficult but findation.com might help)  Also, tell us what DOES work for you so that we can be of more help.  We have several foundation threads in this forum that might be of help to you, where we pass around ideas and things that worked. You are not alone.  http://www.specktra.net/t/182745/the-nc50-thread  http://www.specktra.net/t/105443/for-the-nc45s  http://www.specktra.net/t/62931/foundation-equivalencies


----------



## alle685 (Oct 30, 2015)

Becca has nice foundations, you can try Tobacco...and have you tried MUFE #173?


----------

